

One Beautiful Attempt to Fit the US Civil War into a Single Chart - jstalin
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2013/09/16/civil_war_a_chart_representing_the_major_events_of_the_conflict.html

======
akdetrick
Amazing. Under "other states", I noticed a few minor engagements in "CA". I
wondered if I had read that right - California?

This ended up bringing me to an article[1] about California's involvement in
the Civil War, a state that I had previously written off as uninvolved in the
conflict. Not only was there a significant union fort in what is now Los
Angeles, but they had camels(!?) for desert operations.

1\.
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/21/arts/artsspecial/heralding...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/21/arts/artsspecial/heralding-
californias-little-known-role-in-the-civil-war.html)

------
dalek_cannes
Compressing the two spatial dimensions of a map into the x-axis and using the
y-axis for time is in fact a beautiful way to present events over time and
space. I needed to do this in a project a few weeks ago and I don't know why
this didn't occur to me. This is so much better than a dynamic map with a time
slider.

------
ctdonath
[http://wigwags.wordpress.com/2009/08/16/review-of-history-
sh...](http://wigwags.wordpress.com/2009/08/16/review-of-history-shots-
history-of-the-union-army-american-civil-war-1861-1865/) is Edward Tufte's
take on Larry Gormley's similar infographic analysis of the same event.

------
cantrevealname
I noticed an odd omission in the tables at the bottom of the chart:

Statistics (Federal) No. of Men Enlisted 2,850,000

Statistics (Confederate) No. of Men Enlisted <blank>

I wonder why why the number of Confederate men enlisted was not shown.

------
dnlbyl
The word beautiful is starting to lose all meaning.

~~~
matthewdavis
It was a beautiful attempt.

------
robby1066
I have this poster hanging on my wall. It's a great reminder of two things: 1.
you CAN pack a lot of information in a single piece. 2. you rarely, if ever
SHOULD pack this much information into a single piece. "A beautiful attempt"
is a really good way to characterize it.

------
dnautics
interesting that in 1897, they thought that "gold value of paper money" was an
important metric.

~~~
mcguire
Well, technically, in 1897, it was.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_standard](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold_standard)

